# Salida Jack tipo Bloque



## Limbo (May 23, 2009)

Hola buenas,

Estoy montando un theremin que supongo sabreis lo que es y tiene una salida Jack. Tengo todo conectado ahora el unico problema es que no se como van las patillas de la salida Jack. Tiene 6 patillas pero no sé que son cada una de esas patillas.. Me podriais decir que son o darme alguna web donde lo expliquen? Hay numeros pero no se como identificarlos a la hora de conectar todo mirando el esquema..

Muchas gracias.. 

Un saludo!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 23, 2009)

que es un theremin? solo por curiosidad
porque no medis con el tester para ver cuales patitas te sirven, o no te sirve esa idea?


----------



## Cacho (May 23, 2009)

Hola Limbo

Si posteás el esquema o por lo menos una foto del conector será un poco más simple saber de qué se trata el jack del que hablás (si lo estás armando supongo que tendrás un plano).


Vegetal, un Theremin es un instrumento electrónico inventado por Leo... ¡Theremin!.
Usa dos antenas a las que acercás las manos para hacer variar, con una, la frecuencia y con la otra la intensidad del sonido. Ojo que no se toca la antena, sólo se acercan o alejan las manos y se perturban unos campos magnéticos.
Es un instrumento difícil de dominar, pero da unos sonidos que no podrías conseguir de otra manera.

Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 23, 2009)

a ya se lo que es, e visto algunos videos en youtube


----------



## Limbo (May 24, 2009)

Hola buenas,

El esquema es este:
http://www.pisotones.com/Theremin/imgs/FMK/Circuito.jpg

Tiene 6 salidas pero no sé que conexion corresponde a las patillas del componente.
Porcierto, lo estoy montando en protoboard, esta todo montado lo que no recibe voltaje en ningun punto con la salida jack, lo que me hace pensar que esta mal conectada es porque lo conecto a un altavoz de 6 ohms y me da un voltaje de 1,7.
Haber si me podeis hechar un amnaitaa.. Gracias!

Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (May 24, 2009)

Ahora sí...

El "jack tipo bloque" del que habla el autor es uno de estos
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 y se llama "plug", porque es hembra. Los machos son Jack y las hembras, Plug. 
Se suele usar cualquiera de los dos términos para referirse a los dos y se entiende igual. Sólo te lo comento como dato offtopic.

Lo que hace con el estéreo es conectar el negativo (masa) al anillo y usarlo como interruptor: Si no hay un jack enchufado al plug, no hay alimentación.
Viendo el circuito, las tres patas de la derecha del plug que muestra ahí están conectadas a tierra (con el anillo haciendo de interruptor) y la salida del aparato es el cable que va a la única pata del lado izquierdo que hay conectada.

Con cualquier ficha que uses para la salida podés acomodar el circuito. Si no es estéreo, tendrás que poner un interruptor.
Comprá la que más te guste y si no lográs hacer la conexión, posteá la duda que alguien te dará una mano.


Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 24, 2009)

cacho gracias por la información, mataste parte de mi ignorancia (le decia jack al macho y al hembra)


----------



## Cacho (May 24, 2009)

De nada Vegetal.

En rigor de verdad, se llaman TRS (Tip, Ring, Sleeve o Punta, Anillo, Masa) Jack Plug, o sea Conector TRS tipo Jack.

Plug quiere decir algo como "enchufe/conector/ficha" (y "enchufar/conectar" también), con lo que se fue deformando y la hembra recibió el nombre de "plug" y el macho se quedó con el "jack"...
Nació como "Phone Plug" (lo usaban las telefonistas de hace años en las centrales que se operaban a mano) y se conoce también como "male/female Jack Plug" (Ficha Jack macho/hembra).

Pero a estas alturas... Jack denomina a cualquiera de las dos y Plug también... Sólo en algunos textos vas a verlos escritos como cosas distintas. Ahí es donde aplica esto de machos y hembras llamándose distinto. En muchos otros va a estar como Jacks machos y hembras (quizá más correcto, pero ya me acostumbré a Jack y Plug...).

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (May 24, 2009)

Buenas,

El plug que tengo yo tiene 6 patillas, ¿como se cual es cual? Me interesa saber como funciona internamente y con la wikipedia no me ha aclarado nada. 

Graacias!Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (May 25, 2009)

Seguramente tenes uno con corte en cada polo.
cuando no hay un macho enchufado en el plug, los contactos de un lado están conectados con los simétricos del otro. Al conectar el macho, se abren esos contactos. Como sea, medí el tuyo para ver cómo se conectan, pero apostaría a que son así.

Así también es como funcionan también los equipos de audio, esos en los que al enchufar los auriculares cortan la salida por los parlantes  

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (May 25, 2009)

He probado con el tester la conductividad y no hace contacto ninguno con ninguno... es raro no?


----------



## Cacho (May 25, 2009)

Sí que es raro...

¿Tenés manera de subir fotos de tu ficha?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 25, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Plug quiere decir algo como "enchufe/conector/ficha" (y "enchufar/conectar" también), con lo que se fue deformando y la hembra recibió el nombre de "plug" y el macho se quedó con el "jack"...



Para mí, el la hembra era el JACK y el macho era el PLUG. Es más, por acá..pedís un jack y te venden la hembra....siempre.

En fin...gracias por el dato...


----------



## Cacho (May 25, 2009)

Vos tenés la nomenclatura original.

En inglés es así (~12). En castellano la mala traducción los dejó al revés, de ahí que se enroscan hasta que cualquiera define a cualquiera a estas alturas.
Un Jack Plug es un par Macho/Hembra. Error de interpretación de allá lejos y hace tiempo... Y quedó.


Yo me acostumbré ya a la otra "versión" y me cuesta cambiarla  . Por eso ya sé que tengo que pedir macho y hembras, o hago lío.

Si lo pienso, me sale al revés, pero el automático está del otro lado.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (May 25, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Sí que es raro...
> 
> ¿Tenés manera de subir fotos de tu ficha?


http://www.diotronic.com/images/productos/compo_meca/cbs63c.jpg


----------



## Limbo (May 25, 2009)

Una pregunta, ¿Como puedo saber si tengo todo bien conectado pero lo que falla son las conexiones del plug jack?
Es mi primer proyecto desde cero y llevando 4 dias intentando hacer que funcione te desanima. ¿Hay algun truco de experto para un novato a la hora de verificar si las conexiones estan bien hechas?
Porcierto, lo estoy montando en protoboard, ¿hay algun inconveniente?

Graciaas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 26, 2009)

limbo dijo:
			
		

> ¿Hay algun truco de experto para un novato a la hora de verificar si las conexiones estan bien hechas?



   
Si..un gran truco:
Usar un medidor de continuidad para identificar los contactos, y una de hoja de papel y un lápiz para dibujar los resultados. 
Usar una ficha macho para definir la coincidencia de los terminales también ayuda...


----------



## Limbo (May 26, 2009)

Probare eso que dices


----------



## Limbo (May 26, 2009)

Buenasss,

Tengo buenas noticias  Despues de dias he consigo hacer funcionar esta cosa  Siendo el primer proyecto que hago hace mucha ilusion jojo

Ahora tengo un problema, este circuito no amplifica la señal por lo que se escucha muy muy debil.

Con transistores amplificaria pero bueno, dado mi conocimiento electronico no se donde debo conectarlo o conectarlos,¿Como podria hacerlo?

Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2009)

Es que lo que tenés es el aparatito que *genera* el sonido.
Ahora le conectás un amplificador a la salida y ese es el que te va a dar el volumen. Andá para Audio: Gran Señal y vas a encontrar diseños a montones, de todas las potencias y complejidades.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (May 26, 2009)

Okey, gracias. De todas maneras de momento voy a jugar con el circuito porque no funcionan bien los potenciometros y en los auriculares solo se escucha un canal, asi que antes de amplificar prefiero mejorar la generacion del sonido.

Gracias a todos!

Hasta pronto.


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2009)

limbo dijo:
			
		

> ...en los auriculares solo se escucha un canal...


El aparato es monofónico. Menos mal que se oye sólo un canal, si no está funcionando mal.
Si querés hacerlo estéreo, entonces tendrás que hacer dos amplificador (o uno estéreo) y alimentarlos con esa señal mono.

¿Qué problema tenés con los potenciómetros?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (May 26, 2009)

Bueno, no se si ha sido una chapuza pero he conectado los dos canales en una misma conexion y suenan los dos, bien o mal hecho, no lo se, pero por lo menos asi escucho un poco mas de volumen.

El problema con el potenciometro de volumen es simple: Giro el eje y como si nada, ni sube ni baja el volumen. Simplemente no funciona  He medido la resistencia con tester y funciona bien.
Por mucho que compruebe las conexiones las veo todas bien. Sigo pensando que el problema es la salida jack que todavia no entiendo bien bien como funcionan sus pines.

Y otro problema que he notado es que no obtengo tonos graves, todos son mas bien agudos, ¿que puede ser?¿Cosa de condensadores?

Mi primer proyecto y estoy desesperado jaja lo voy a tirar a la basura  Es broma jeje Por mis cojones que lo hago funcionar jaja

Gracias cacho!


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2009)

Promero que nada, de nada.

Siguiendo, ¿dónde y cómo conectaste el pote? (si hay esquemático, mejor)
Debería ir uno de los extremos a la salida de la placa (colector del 558), el otro a tierra y tomás la señal desde el cursor (pata central).
Entre las dos puntas va conectado un condensador (está en el diagrama)

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (May 27, 2009)

Si, eso esta todo bien. Lo he comprobado y esta tal y como dice en el esquema.

Lo qu eno me cuadra es que desconecto salidas del jack y no ocurre nada, como si no hubera desconectado nada. Eso me hace pensar que tengo conectado mal el jack todavia. Mas en concreto desconecto el condensador y las salidas que van al condensador y como si nada, no hay cambios perceptibles en la señal, ¿Eso es que hay algo mal conectado no?¿No es normal?

Te explico.. haber si me puedes ayudar. He medido con tester las salidas del plug y tienen conductividad.
Te adjunto la imagen que he diseño yo mismo DD jaja una obra de arte de la ingeniera artitisca..jojo

Explicame por favor que son cada una de las salidas del jack y como funciona si no es mucho pedir, esa es la clave diria yo. Haber si sacas algo en claro por que yo no puedo mas, me voy a descansar 

Hasta luegoo!Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (May 28, 2009)

A ver...

Estos conectores tienen tres puntos de contacto: T, R y S (Tip, Ring, Sleeve). Traducido, Punta, Anillo y (digamos) Cuerpo: P, A, C (hablo de versiones estéreo).

1) Con el macho desconectado de todo (no sirve si tienen un cable y auriculares en la otra punta), medí entre qué partes (P, A, C) y qué conectores hay continuidad. Acordate cómo están distribiudos. Punta al centro, Anillo a la conexión lateral y el Cuerpo a la pata larga que suele actuar como sujetacables. Esos son los más comunes, pero hay modelos diferentes.

2) Desconectá todo de la hembra, enchufalos uno en la otra y agarrá el tester. Ahora identificá entre qué contactos de la hembra y qué contactos del macho hay continuidad. Con eso ya sabés la mitad del asunto: Cuáles son los terminales de la hembra. Anotá eso, hacé un dibujo o grabátelo en la memoria.

3) Desconectá las dos fichas y medí de los tres conectores que identificaste en el paso anterior, cuáles se conectan con cuálos de los otros tres. Ahí tenés identificados los que se abren al conectar el macho y se cierran al desconectarlo.

Si en vez de abrirse, se cierran los contactos, entonces tenés una hembra al revés de lo que buscás. Cambiala.
Eso se aplica a muchas circunstancias de la vida  

Saludos


----------



## Chuyland (Jul 10, 2009)

Me pueden pasar una foto de como conectaste los cables a los potenciòmetros, y de paso de como te quedò el circuito porfa


----------



## javisank (Ago 3, 2010)

hola, no me fije de cuando es esta pregunta, pero yo estoy haciendo ahora el mismo theremin. y si no me equivoco estoy teniendo problemas con el jack/plug. me pasa que veo el circuito y la masa de la pila va a una pata del jack, y de otra pata del jack va a la masa del circuito. lo que tendria q*UE* verificar es cuales son las 2 patas q*UE* se cierran al conectarle el macho?
espero q*UE* me contesten!!!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 3, 2010)

Se usa un jack estereo para eso.
Conectás la masa de la pila al anillo del jack y la del circuito a la masa de la ficha. Con eso el mismo plug hace de interruptor y sólo se enciende el aparato al conectarlo, no antes.

Saludos


----------



## javisank (Ago 4, 2010)

Gracias por contestar. Alguien podria pasarme algun esquema que diga a que corresponde cada pata del jack? o decirme como puedo buscarlo?


----------



## Cacho (Ago 4, 2010)

Tester, conectás plug y jack (y nada más, esot se hace antes de soldar nada) y a medir continuidad. Es la manera más simple.

Si es de los jacks abiertos, esos que parecen unas cuantas chapas dobladas, es más fácil porque se ve sin nada más 

Saludos


----------



## liquidado (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola, muy buenas!

He encontrado este post por la red. Resulta que me estoy fabricando el mismo Theremin, y como era de esperar, al acabarlo no funciona. XD

El caso es que yo he seguido este sencillo esquema para montarlo en una placa perforada que viene en la misma pagina

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/211/thereminivero.jpg/

Y tal y como dice el autor en la pagina le he puesto un switch para el apagado y encendido. Mi pregunta es, montandolo de esta forma ¿al jack podrian llegar unicamente la salida del pote de volumen con la señal y la masa?

Bueno, en realidad son mas de una. XD. Otra duda que tengo es sobre el pote de 5K. Se supone que solo usa dos patas, ese pote no necesita masa?

Las resistencias de 4K1 las he sustituido por 4K7, ¿deberia haber usado de 3K9?

Gracias a todos de antemano.

Saludos!


----------

